# In praise of my CPAP



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 5, 2007)

I love mine - I am sleeping like nobody's business and sleeping deeply. I feel less grouchy and I am not in a sleep deprived stupor all the time. And Wayne doesn't snore anymore with his. And he is getting restful sleep.

Get a sleep study - it could change your life.

My dad is even going for one!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Sandie, Good to hear the CPAP is doing the job it was intended for. I have had a sleep study done as a pre surgery requirement. Man, all those wires and electrodes. It was very hard for me to get to sleep to do the study.
A peaceful nights sleep is worth it's weight in gold.
Susannah


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmm maybe my Mother and I should go for one...she snores pretty badly and is always tired, and Babe said I sound like I'm choking when I'm asleep. Don't know what that means, but I'll talk with my doctor about it.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 5, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Hmmm maybe my Mother and I should go for one...she snores pretty badly and is always tired, and Babe said I sound like I'm choking when I'm asleep. Don't know what that means, but I'll talk with my doctor about it.



It sounds like you both need a sleep study. Wayne used to snore loudly and choke and would stop breathing. He onlt went for a sleep study because I was going. Turns out he is worse than me. He has severe apnea.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 5, 2007)

i know the difference it can make. My father in law used to snore so loudly that we could hear him like four rooms away with the doors shut. I always had to wear earplugs when we'd visit him. Now he has a cpap and i hear nothing from him when we visit.

My husband should get a sleep test, he snores. Not bad since losing the weight but sometimes. Being fat, i should but we're in between insurance right now. Waiting on the lazy husband to fill out the paperwork at work.. (so i may NEVER have insurance again, if i dont nag hm every day)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 5, 2007)

Nagging lazy husbnd to fill out paperwork is part of being a wife isn't it? 




HottiMegan said:


> i know the difference it can make. My father in law used to snore so loudly that we could hear him like four rooms away with the doors shut. I always had to wear earplugs when we'd visit him. Now he has a cpap and i hear nothing from him when we visit.
> 
> My husband should get a sleep test, he snores. Not bad since losing the weight but sometimes. Being fat, i should but we're in between insurance right now. Waiting on the lazy husband to fill out the paperwork at work.. (so i may NEVER have insurance again, if i dont nag hm every day)


----------



## steely (Sep 5, 2007)

Glad to hear it's working well for you both.

Nagging lazy husband to do anything is a wife's job


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear it works so well for you and Wayne, Sandie. It's wonderful to hear such success stories. Seems like a simple thing but just getting enough oxygen while you sleep is soo important. (Who knew? heh ) Isn't it crazymaking that we can go so long without it? It's just amazing to me that our bodies function as well as they do given what we expect of t hem.

Are you having any trouble with the mask or anything? Or is it fitting you well?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 6, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm so happy to hear it works so well for you and Wayne, Sandie. It's wonderful to hear such success stories. Seems like a simple thing but just getting enough oxygen while you sleep is soo important. (Who knew? heh ) Isn't it crazymaking that we can go so long without it? It's just amazing to me that our bodies function as well as they do given what we expect of t hem.
> 
> Are you having any trouble with the mask or anything? Or is it fitting you well?



Thanks for your concern Vickie. The mask was a pain in the beginning but it was too big so when the tech came to give Wayne his CPAP she switched me to a smaller one and I'm good. Wayne has had no problem.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 7, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hi Sandie, Good to hear the CPAP is doing the job it was intended for. I have had a sleep study done as a pre surgery requirement. Man, all those wires and electrodes. It was very hard for me to get to sleep to do the study.
> A peaceful nights sleep is worth it's weight in gold.
> Susannah



Same with me. I had to have it done before surgery. The thing is I don't even remember sleeping cause I was soo uncomfortable. Luckily I was fine and didn't have sleep apnea. Just snore a bit. Just because you snore doens't mean you automatically have the condition I guess. 

I had an ex once that would scare the hell out of me. Stop breathing for like 10-20 seconds then gasp for air..of course he refused to get help. I don't know if people realize it but they can die from this condition. It is really serious. Good to see your getting ur sleep Sandie!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 8, 2007)

I hear ya, Sandie...............I have used my Cpap for over ten years now and I just got a new mask which I LOVE.........esp. for those of us that sleep only on our side.

My kids swear that before I was diagnosed my snoring sounded like the house was going to be shaken from it's foundation! LOLOL!

Time for me to go hook myself up for tonight!
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ, Kara


----------

